# Mitutoyo 0-1" Micrometer



## confederatemule (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a Mitutoyo 0-1" micrometer that does not read correctly, in my opinion. When closed the two index lines do line up, but the "0" line is hidden. I can back it off  .005 and it is about half way visible, which is where it should, I think.
How can I correct this problem?

Thanks fer any help.

Mule


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 18, 2015)

Loosen the setscrew on the thimble, and then you can adjust it up and down.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2015)

Sometimes the sleeve that you turn to set the zero moves away from the frame, hiding the markings. It is held in place by friction. You should see no gap at the frame end. If there is a gap, you can simply push the sleeve home against the frame. Depending on what model number, it could be a couple of things. I have a parts book for Mit, so I can give you the parts breakdown and an exploded drawing if you need it.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 18, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> Loosen the setscrew on the thimble, and then you can
> adjust it up and down.



I can't find a set screw. I can, and have, remove the ratchet stop, but found nothing.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, I got an exploded diagram off of their website. There is no gap at the frame.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 18, 2015)

I stand corrected, there does not seem to be a set screw holding the thimble.  That tells me it's a press fit on the shaft.  I just took one apart to see.  My other mics do have a set screw.

In this case, I would follow Tony's lead.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks, Jim, for your advice.

Tony, there is no model number. I got this mic from my Dad. I have no idea how long he had it.  I also got a 1-2" Mit from him. I mentioned this because both mics are the crinkled green. The 1-2 has the Mit logo painted on it in white. If the light is at just the right angle, I can still see a slight trace of the white paint on one side of the 0-1. 

Mule


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you link me to the drawing you found? I can probably tell you how to adjust it. Does the drawing exactly match it? Is there a model number on the drawing?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 18, 2015)

My Mitotoyu 0-1 mike (new in the mid '70s) (I can no longer read the white name) has a hole of about 1/16" in the sleeve, opposite the index.  I suspect that there exists a wrench, Y shaped, with a pin in the middle which would fit into this hole. Mine is off .0001, I'm not going to try to adjust it.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 19, 2015)

Tony, 
I have a Starret 0-1 and a Central 0-1 that read correctly to .001, but, the Mitutoyo is the only one that I have that reads to .0001.

At this link click on the "parts break down " for the "order no. 101-113", best I can tell it is the same as mine.
http://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/Outside-Micrometers-Series-101-C1094.aspx

or

This one, "order no. 103-127", also, looks like mine.
http://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/Outside-Micrometers-Series-103-INCH-C1570.aspx

Mule


----------



## stupoty (Mar 19, 2015)

I notice my mititoyo 0-1 was a bit off the other dy so i zeroed it which messed up e rest of the range, i re set it at the 1" end with a guague block and went down in 50h steps checking it with single gauge blocks, it read dead on until about 5 or 7 th then it seemed off, the thinist gauge i have is 10 th.

Not sure if this some grit in the screw or normal for the mics.  I left it so it dosnt goto zero but reads correct along the range.

Stuart


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 19, 2015)

micrometers will wear out I have a couple sets that are accurate on either end of the range but are questionable from say 5/16 to 3/4 range but then they've gotten a lot of use when I ran automatics for a living too!


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 19, 2015)

Essentially, the basic parts involved in your issue are the same on the 101 and 103 series. The spindle has a taper mount thimble, and is held in place much like a Morse taper tool, with the exception of the screw mechanism that draws the thimble down. On yours, for whatever reason, the thimble is fitting too far "down" the taper. There are only two ways to readily fix this, as you have confirmed that the sleeve is firm against the frame. You can remove a little from the face of the thimble so it is shorter in respect to the taper, or remove material at the frame end of the sleeve. The objective is to restore the linear relationship of the thimble and the sleeve. 

I have seen this a few times before, and people either learn to live with it, knowing that there will be a large gap between the previous indicator line of the 0.025 movement just before the next one shows, or fix it by one of the above methods. I agree that it would make you do a double take on a reading, but that's not a bad thing anyway. I'd probably fix it if it were mine.


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe my Mitsu came with a 1" Standard Slug and a little spanner wrench to fine tune it, unless I'm thinking about another measuring tool.


----------



## confederatemule (Mar 19, 2015)

I called Mitutoyo this mornin. He said that this was not uncommon and it was not something they would correct. [In other words, my words and without being rude, git use to it.]   If the horizontal lines line up with the vertical line being just a fraction covered by the thimble, it is good to go.

I thank all of y'all for your responses. If I can't git use to it I'll try one of Tony's suggestions.

Mule


----------

